# Check your Earnings Statements | Uber may be charging you 25%, even if you were at 20% initially!



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Three Makes A Trend, Right?*

Thread by Dinesh Patel
*Uber Fees.*
Thread by DJBaconBitz 
*Just saw the drop to 75%*
Thread by rideshareron 
*Uber raises their fee to 25% in Charlotte!*
These three Drivers were at 20% commission. Then mysteriously, Uber charged them 25% commission on last week's fares.

So please check your pay statements too!


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *Three Makes A Trend, Right?*
> 
> Thread by Dinesh Patel
> *Uber Fees.*
> ...


If you've updated any of your documents it defaults to the new rate.


----------



## Chariotawaits (Nov 17, 2015)

McLovin said:


> If you've updated any of your documents it defaults to the new rate.


It's all part of a grand experiment to see "how low will we go". When does it become just too absurd to drive? The only thing saving me right now is the low cost of fuel, if you shop around here it can be found for $1.69 a gal and cheaper with your rewards card. After considering all cost, I am netting right at $10.00 hr , but have to discipline myself to sit still and strategize my placement as I watch the new drivers stack up on top of one another. 
It's all a big game anymore, no more trolling around, try to maximize pax miles and limit deadheading, good thing I do this on the side for extra cash...


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

This is crazy. Almost as bad as every week you have to check your pay statement to see if they adjusted a fare without telling you, smh


----------



## Uberette (Oct 16, 2014)

I emailed them about this but they are charging at least 25% or more.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm not emailing shit but I'm tracking it like an eagle. they changed mine to 25% about a month ago... considering I've been driving for Lyft pretty much exclusively it really hasn't bothered me all that much. but no dought I'll be handing over all my docs to an attorney.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Uberette said:


> I emailed them about this but they are charging at least 25% or more.


Uberette did you start driving for Uber before 9/11/15? Chicago Drivers onboarded after that date pay 25%.


sidewazzz said:


> I'll be handing over all my docs to an attorney.


sidewazzz & Uberette To preserve your legal right to sue Uber, please read this:

*New Partner Agreement, Binding Arbitration Provision, Opting Out & UberLAWSUIT Explained*


----------



## Uberette (Oct 16, 2014)

I started in 2014 and I checked, they are taking 20%.


----------



## clwilla (Sep 1, 2015)

They're still taking 20% on UberX rides, but are now taking 28% on UberXL rides for drivers before 12.7.2015.

Drivers after that date pay 25% for both UberX and UberXL fares.

So I'm making more with UberX rides than new drivers, but less than they are with UberXL rides (which are about 1/2 my fares).

In Lexington, KY.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Chariotawaits said:


> It's all part of a grand experiment to see "how low will we go". When does it become just too absurd to drive? The only thing saving me right now is the low cost of fuel, if you shop around here it can be found for $1.69 a gal and cheaper with your rewards card. After considering all cost, I am netting right at $10.00 hr , but have to discipline myself to sit still and strategize my placement as I watch the new drivers stack up on top of one another.
> It's all a big game anymore, no more trolling around, try to maximize pax miles and limit deadheading, good thing I do this on the side for extra cash...


POST # 3/Chariotawaits: C H O R T L E !
I had to look THRICE...
just HOW much are the Roof BoxSeats
on Air Possum Ridge ?

Bison: Ju$t "WICKED" in Winter....


----------



## Chariotawaits (Nov 17, 2015)

Uber X passengers with referral codes for free rides sit in Roof Box Seats as they probably will not tip anyway.
By the way, I have not driven since 
1-Madonna came to Nashville and due to the saturated driver market, and lower rates, I only made $34 for 6 hours, was the final straw.
2- I found out after putting almost 7000 miles on my car for 4 mos of work, I took a big depreciation hit. Now I am upside down on my car loan.
3- Better to do your own taxes as hired preparers know nothing about ride sharing, mileage deduction and schedule C no matter what you show them to the contrary.
4- My wife benefitted more than I did, going out while I worked and spending my earnings before I could. (Even though it did get us through a rough financial jam)
5- Staying up til 3 or 4am driving drunks home and then driving cross eyed 25 miles on the way home at the end of the night, took a toll on my pysche and health. 
6- It got absolutely disgusting with the amount of Uber communication soliciting me to give up my contact list, my friends, my neighbors, anyone to be a driver, to essentially compete, why would I create more competition?
7- Worrying about insurance during period one was harrowing as well (at least until the TN Legislature stepped in and made TNCs carry minimum coverage for us during period one.)

I could go on, but unless you absolutely need to do this as a means of income, I would highly recommend taking a hard look at all of the underlying cost and reconsider something else.

Couple good items, met some neat and kind folks, they were rare, but genuine, and never had a puker...

Good luck to everyone!


----------

